# Litespeed Archon - Ride Reviews?



## andrew315

I know they are out there 'cause I rode a demo. Any ride reviews from anyone?

I thought it was a great bike - very carbon-like, light, zippy and comfortable. Not cheap however...


----------



## rickturbo

I recently built up a large semi-slope Archon frame with SRAM Force shifters and rear der, FSA Light cranks, Ax-Lightness brakes and Bontrager XXX wheels. 14.75 lbs (with pedals) of pure biking heaven. What can I say, it's exquisite! No whippy noodley frame here. It is in fact very carbon like, without the harsh ride of a carbon frame. It's like no other Ti frame I've ridden, including Vortex, Blade, Sienna or Ultimate. The feel, the look, and especially that all important Ti feel! Truely inspired to ride. I want to quit my job and ride evey day! Pricey....yup! Compared to other top of the line frames like the Cervelo SLC, which I found a bit.....well....flexy laterally. I'm a 185 lb strong sprinter type so I am sensitive to frame flex. The Archon is stiffer than the SLC. More like the R3 SL, but again w/o that jarring carbon ride. Although I liked the R3 SL's ride. I found it to be one of the nicest riding carbon frames. The Archon is just a nicer ride. Believe it! I love my Archon. Okay, so it's not as light as the R3 SL. So it almost every bike on the market. All depends what kind of riding you do. I choose a bike that I can ride for hours and not feel beat up. Litespeed totally hit the mark on this bike.


----------



## 69chevelle70

*Archon Ride*

Just built an 08 Archon with Campy Record 10 U/T, Zipp 404's, Litespeed seat post, and Easton Ec90 sl fork. Ride is awesome!! Stiffer than my Tuscany but, just as comfortable. not sure how to describe the ride other than responsive yet supple. Feels great after hours in the saddle. this one is a keeper!!

Should have pics up over the weekend!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erwin8r

Pictures would be nice... ;o)


----------



## Erwin8r

Fantastic looking bike! What size is it?


----------



## 69chevelle70

Thanks, It's a large or 57cm.. The ride is unreal!! Worth every penny..Litespeed nailed it on this bike!


----------



## catebeling

*litespeed*

Im totally with you on the litespeed. I test rode several bikes and there was nothing that compared to the LItespeed. MY first real bike. Ive only been seriously riding a year, and this year we are racing. Im sure it will do great. Nothing compares to the springback, stiffness and smoothness of the titanium frame. Im only 125, female and I can fly up hills and sprint away from the pack on it. 

Love it!! Thats not to say, Im not drooling over a Cervelo S2, but I want a pure racing bike too. Never enough...


----------

